# food variation



## junebugs (Feb 7, 2005)

I hear it is healthy for your fish to give them a variety of different foods. What are some ideas, such as fruits or vegetables, that goldfish would like? Thanks.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

My goldfish enjoyed tubfix worms, bloodworms, and shrimp. you could also feed color flakes, and pellets to mix it up


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

lettuce,peas,cucumber,zucchini, everything goes!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Anything the petstore has to offer in regards to freshwater fishfood. They are aquatic hogs. But too much protein is not good for them so tropical food (higher in protein then goldfish food) should not be the main stable. Also grindal worms, mosquitos and flies, veggies, oranges, shrimp and mussles from your local supermarket, small pieces of bread, squashed pond snails, freezedried earthworms and crickets. I have more fishfood in my cabinet then food in my fridge. My husband always says they eat better then us. Beta food is the only thing they did not really seem to like.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Goldies like to nibble on vegetation. You may want to check in the aquatic plant section for anacharis and let it just float at the top. They come in bunches, so make sure you remove the rubber or metal band holding them together. :wink:


----------



## junebugs (Feb 7, 2005)

that is a good idea. i have a lot of plants already and they seem to like to nibble on those. thanks!


----------



## junebugs (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks for the info about the protein. i will be sure to keep that in mind.


----------

